# John Colquhoun on the necessity of a priest in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 13, 2021)

That Christ the second Adam, should become a sacrificing Priest in the covenant, was absolutely necessary. The necessity of it will appear, by considering,—That they, whom he represented in the covenant, were sinners; that their sin, could not be expiated, but by a sacrifice of sufficient value; that no sacrifice for sin, could be accepted by God, but on such an altar, as should sanctify the gift; and, that such a sacrifice, could not be offered on such an altar, but by a Priest, called by God for that purpose.

1. The necessity of Christ’s becoming, in the covenant of grace, a sacrificing Priest, will appear evident, when we consider that, they whom he therein represented, were sinners. They were sinners against the “High and Holy One;” and such a covenant, as should be a covenant of grace to them, could not be established, without provision made for removing their sin; which necessarily implied a Priest. The covenant of works, was made without a priest; because the persons who were represented in it, were without sin: there, there was no sin to take away. But the covenant of grace, was a covenant of peace, between an offended God and sinners; and therefore could not be made, but by the intervention of a Priest, who should be able to repair the injury, done to the honour of God, and so to take away sin. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on the necessity of a priest in the covenant of grace.


----------

